# Total Honesty



## CalmMarian (Jun 3, 2011)

I have discovered that you can hover over a person who makes comments and see the other posts they have made. 

I am making this post because I want everyone who hovers over my name to know a little more about me.

I am a mother of three. My husband spent a year in unemployment trying to get back into school, then realizing we couldn't handle that financially. In March of 2011 he started long haul truck driving. We don't see him much but we're praying by year's end he'll be home on nights and weekends!

It seems like most of the people who are posting in this area of the forum "considering divorce or separation" are doing just that. I am not. I HAVE BEEN!!!

I am here in this forum because I am one of those statistics that 75% of people who see counselors for their marriage end up divorced. We were seeing a counselor and it was causing more problems!!!!! Having watched in horror the problems & court battles between my husband and his ex-wife I knew that we had to work through our issues with each other whether we got divorced or stayed married. 

We STOPPED seeing the counselor and floated in "numb" land for over 3 years while trying to resolve the issues with little success. I was again at the point of being ready to leave when I stumbled upon Law of Attraction Coaching for my business endeavors. It was in a group coaching call that I started to get the answers to what my marriage needed. (it helped my business too).

Over the past 5 years our marriage has been more and more blissful, even working through that year of unemployment in an amazing way I would have NEVER thought possible when we were both ready to call it quits.

I am in this forum to support others in their quest to save their marriage. I know it is possible regardless of how hurt you are! I know it is SO much better for your kids to see you work things out IN your marriage and I want to help you in anyway I can!

Feel free to PM me. I am a forum supporter so I get unlimited PMs!


----------

